
My three steps to a happier life with less stuff - sandersaar
http://sandersaar.com/my-three-steps-to-happier-life-with-less-stuff/
======
sandersaar
Here's my take on how to live happier with less stuff - only three things to
keep in mind.

Hope you'll take action today. Any feedback/critique welcome.

